# how are edifier 2.1 speakers



## dummydave (Jun 27, 2013)

i m luking for 2.1 channel speakers wid fm n usb and remote...
Budget max 2.5k

I saw this edifier M1386

Can ppl tell me hw is this...n wat othr optns i hav...

Ur reviews n help ll b a great help in my buyin process


----------



## sandynator (Jun 27, 2013)

Edifiers are good for music.
 try to get P3080 Around 3k or below if you can from local market.

Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke Price: Buy Edifier P3080M 2.1 Speakers with USB/Mic Input Karaoke Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## dummydave (Jun 27, 2013)

thanx for rply but need 1 wid fm n radio...usb z optnal...cn increas rang max to 3.5k..

Now cn u suggest sum more??


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 28, 2013)

I think you are looking for a media player!!!


----------



## dummydave (Jun 28, 2013)

no actaully i hav lcd....so ll join it with dat....n cn listn radio on it whn neededd...

Dats wat i require...


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 28, 2013)

This is your best bet! Edifier Speaker 2.1-M1385 - Buy @ Rs.2025/- Online | Snapdeal.com


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 28, 2013)

How about these the reviews are also good.


F&D A555U Speakers | Buy Speakers Online In India
Rs 2690.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 29, 2013)

Edifier is definitely the better brand!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 29, 2013)

In b/w what you ask & what you get for the price you want is the most difficult thing. Hooking up these to a T.V which has



Spoiler








* plug&play USB/CARD (SD/MMC/MS) reader*
*USB reader supporting MP3/WMA dual formats decoding*
*Apply the Advanced PLL technology to FM Radio, to bring superior reception*
*FM signal detecting and indicating on LED display*
*wooden cabinet delivers strong and low distortion bass*
* From panel buttons for easy control*
*built in AVR ( Automatic Voltage Regulator) for wide main operating voltage range 160-280V*
*High efficient energy saving design for low power consumption*
* Fluorescence full function remote control*
*RMS: 56W ( 28W+14W*2)*

+ 80% good user review's on sites like flipkart, snapdeal,infibeam etc & also F&D is not just another desi brand .... But in the end it all comes down to your personal choice what you want ....

Here is also a video review of the speakers the its in ukraine but you will get an idea of what the speakers are 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ6gUALjQtI


----------

